# .:FMF's VRT build up thread:.



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

I finally have all the parts and started the process of building this baby up...I about wanted to tear my hair out at a few points but I got over it and just humped on. Here's the "damage" so far:
The parts:








The victim:








Ready-set-GO! Time to get rid of that ugly plastic P.O.S.:








That's better:








Hmmm, apparently to get the last lower intake manifold part's bolt off I have to rotate the alternator out of the way...which means I remove the accessory belt and belt tensioner. Yay!








So I take the exhaust manifold's off next and the downpipes are just poking up there sayning "hi". I then remove the spark plugs and lay each one on the valve cover. Here's how many I ended up with:








Yeah, I had 5 after I dropped one down one of the downpipes!







I went to pick up the plugs and one slipped and fell in like a basketball in a hoop. Whatever, it's getting cut off anyway! I marked the tube it when in, just in case:








Next we move on to rod bolts, oh so much fun! Here's before:








And after. ARP looks good:








So I yanked the head to install the EIP head gasket:








And here's the valves:








Here's after I installed the ARP head studs and EIP gasket...Blaoh!








All studded up...and this is the last one I have for now.








When I finished it was two in the morning. It took me 5 hours to get to that point with just regular hand tools so I thought I did all right. I had all kinds of motivation when I started but when 2am rolled around I just wanted to quit.
Oh a funny thing happened after I got everything together and was cleaning up. I found my upper timing chain guide in one of my tool trays....I shat myself, then went to bed and decided to get it in the morning. I did put it back in, btw








The car is over at Dyno & Performance (a local shop) getting the intercooler and downpipe fitted. I'm going to try and talk them into doing a few other things so I don't have to







I'll run over tomorrow and snap some more photos and do some more work on it while they're doing their thing.
A few questions for the knowledgeable:
Can C2 program my Stage II software to eliminate the Secondary Air Injection system? The guys at the shop were hoping we could get rid of it to clean up the engine bay a bit.
What the heck do I do with the PCV valve that used to be in the intake? It has an actual wired connection on it so I assume the ECU has some kind of input from it. That, also, I'd like to eliminate if it's a problem.
On my oil filter flange there is a blank plug that screws into it...can I tap the oil-feed line for the turbo where that plug used to be or do I have to use the plug where the oil pressure sensor is? Here's a pic:








The plug I want to use is above the sensor in the pic...anyway, I'm going to bed...I'm pooped...I think I'll







until I can't see straight.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks good. What kinda power are you supposed to be making on this?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Is the pistol for that bottom bolt? What kinda power bump does it give? Oh maybe its not a good idea to have that while you do the install it could become useful.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck with it, cant wait to see the finished beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Thanks for the good words, guys. But does anyone know wtf I do with the PCV valve thingy? I don't wanna leave it out and it make the car run in limp mode or something.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

Anybody have some insight on the PCV valve? Also which part do I tap the turbo oil feed from?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

tap and t the top of the oil filter. i forget which side. not sure what pvc is. but if its a check valve it goes in front of the evap canister.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_tap and t the top of the oil filter. i forget which side. not sure what pvc is. but if its a check valve it goes in front of the evap canister.

It's not a check valve for the evap system. Here's a pic of it on the hose that was before the original throttle body location and after the orginal air box:








And for the Oil feed line, if I have that blank plug can I just run a fitting right off of where that used to be?


_Modified by FMF at 4:47 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

UPDATED PICS:
























The pipe from the turbo outlet to intercooler inlet is one piece. They fabbed this stuff up this morning. Nothing permanent until everythings mocked up well. I gave the intercooler a light coat of radiator paint to make it a bit less noticeable.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_I about wanted to tear my hair out at a few points but I got over it and just humped on.

Is that the reason for the 9?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Is that the reason for the 9?

9? Hahaha, that's a .45 Auto, muahahaa


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_And for the Oil feed line, if I have that blank plug can I just run a fitting right off of where that used to be?_Modified by FMF at 4:47 PM 7-14-2006_

Remember that the fitting on the filter housing is metric and not NTP. You need the right adapter.
This is how I tapped mine for oil.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
Remember that the fitting on the filter housing is metric and not NTP. You need the right adapter.
This is how I tapped mine for oil. 


I circled in red the sensor that I don't have. Instead I have a blank plug that just screws out...








It's M10 right?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

I think it's M10 or M12. That blank you have might be a low pressure port, not really sure. I'm seeing 80PSI when the oil is cold from the port I'm tapping off of.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_I think it's M10 or M12. That blank you have might be a low pressure port, not really sure. I'm seeing 80PSI when the oil is cold from the port I'm tapping off of. 

I did read somewhere that MKIIIs have high and low oil pressure sensors. I like how your sensor is remote from the filter housing. I'll see if the guys at the shop can put something like that together.
Does anyone have any info on that PCV valve thing, yet?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

The PCV thing, I ditched mine and it wasn't throwing codes. AFAIK it's just a heater element for cold climates. MKIV's are a bit more emissions sensitive though. If it only has two plug wires you could just replace it with a resistor of equal resistance value if you feel it might throw a code.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_The PCV thing, I ditched mine and it wasn't throwing codes. AFAIK it's just a heater element for cold climates. MKIV's are a bit more emissions sensitive though. If it only has two plug wires you could just replace it with a resistor of equal resistance value if you feel it might throw a code.

That's what me and the tech figured. I'll check the resistance tomorrow and see about picking up a resistor. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

according to kinetic's stage 1 mk4 vr6 instructional *picture* cd, they use the one above the sensor.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k1 vr6* »_according to kinetic's stage 1 mk4 vr6 instructional *picture* cd, they use the one above the sensor. 

Well crap, what's the right answer? I _really_ like the idea of using the blank because I wouldn't have to relocate the pressure sensor. I'll try the blank and see how it goes.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

I don't think the pcv heater will throw a code if it's left disconnected.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (Hugh Gordon)*

I'm just gonna leave that thing off then. Anyone know about all the vacuum connections? The shop was saying he'd get a vacuum distribution block so we could use one source for vacuum and clean the engine bay up a little. Sounded like a viable solution. What did everyone else do?


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

is that a gun hahaha


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_is that a gun hahaha

lol, better late than never. I was just throwing all my new toys in the same picture. It's a Ruger P345 .45ACP I bought after I got back from the desert.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

im digging the intercooler...


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_im digging the intercooler...


I gave it a super light spritzing of radiator paint to get rid of the sheen it used to have. It's big as all get out, too. The paint came out kind of uneven but I figure behind the stock bumper it'll give it that irregular shadow look and go unnoticed, hopefully. Everyone who comes by the shop and asks what it is thinks it's a 4 banger. I guess the cylinder head can be deceiving. Once the plug wires go back on it'll be more noticeable _under_ the hood.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

you liking the treadstone core?
i had to order 2..i ordered 1 and come to find out it wont fit behind my bumper so ordered the bm8 core
so if you know anyone in the market for one let me know


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (k0mpresd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0mpresd* »_you liking the treadstone core?
i had to order 2..i ordered 1 and come to find out it wont fit behind my bumper so ordered the bm8 core
so if you know anyone in the market for one let me know









I'll find out how it performs once everything is said and done. I should be able to pick it up and drive it away after installing the newly chipped ECU on Saturday barring any expensive accidents.


----------



## k0mpresd (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

i have a dyno day this coming sunday...hopefully the new core will be here this week sometime so i can install it saturday








we'll see how it does on the dyno


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Don't eliminate the secondary air- 
reason- If you eliminate the sec. air- your ecu will not use your o2 sensors for wideband control.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Don't eliminate the secondary air- 
reason- If you eliminate the sec. air- your ecu will not use your o2 sensors for wideband control. 


Roger that...now my only question is how to get the idle right. Apparently when swapping to the MKIII manifold I lose my airshroud that provided some extra air. I'd rather not drill a hole in the throttle body and the TB bypass hose sounds like the easiest solution but if I can just adjust my idle and "Idle Torque Offset" with Vagcom I have some guys in the area who can hook me up. Is lemmiwinks the only program that can do this? Someone please let me know...


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_Roger that...now my only question is how to get the idle right. Apparently when swapping to the MKIII manifold I lose my airshroud that provided some extra air. I'd rather not drill a hole in the throttle body and the TB bypass hose sounds like the easiest solution but if I can just adjust my idle and "Idle Torque Offset" with Vagcom I have some guys in the area who can hook me up. Is lemmiwinks the only program that can do this? Someone please let me know...

you may be able to do it with Vag-Com too - but Lemmiwinks is really easy to use. You are correct with the with the extra air. I have a small hole in the TB but the hose works also. The hole was easier for me b/c I didn't know about this until I had everything installed so tapping the SRI would have been a pain. 
Just one more note...
You should consider buying a vag-com for yourself- I use mine alll the time to do logging and checking out numerous things in the car- 
But for now -if you use someone elses- and they are using a USB unit- they will need to use a 'virtual port' driver. Lemmiwinks only works when it sees a 'Com port'. If you want, send me your email addy over IM and I will send you that file so you don't have to go searching for it. 
Let me know if anything I said was unclear. 
-Marc


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
you may be able to do it with Vag-Com too - but Lemmiwinks is really easy to use. You are correct with the with the extra air. I have a small hole in the TB but the hose works also. The hole was easier for me b/c I didn't know about this until I had everything installed so tapping the SRI would have been a pain. 
Just one more note...
You should consider buying a vag-com for yourself- I use mine alll the time to do logging and checking out numerous things in the car- 
But for now -if you use someone elses- and they are using a USB unit- they will need to use a 'virtual port' driver. Lemmiwinks only works when it sees a 'Com port'. If you want, send me your email addy over IM and I will send you that file so you don't have to go searching for it. 
Let me know if anything I said was unclear. 
-Marc

I'll get a VagCome eventually. The turbo has me broker than Wallstreet. So maybe after a couple of months I'll pick one up. I have an extra key laying around that I've needed to have programmed forever.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

Is that a SIG? Pretty nice- don't let mr king see it- he will take points away from you....


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_Is that a SIG? Pretty nice- don't let mr king see it- he will take points away from you....

I assume you meant the link that was in my sig...I removed it if that was a problem.
Anyway, and UPDATE:
The software and my ECU arrived today. Since I'm in another city I'll have to wait until tomorrow to pick the car up. I'll get someone to hook me up with Lemmiwinks this weekend so I can help the idle a little bit.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_I assume you meant the link that was in my sig...I removed it if that was a problem.


Sig Sauer / Sigarms. 
but still good luck with the setup


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
Sig Sauer / Sigarms. 
but still good luck with the setup 

OOOOOH...lol, I'm retarded. No, it's not a Sig Sauer. It's a RUGER P345, bling BLING!
and Pg 2 Self pwnage!










_Modified by FMF at 4:11 PM 7-21-2006_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

Gentlemen and VW owners alike...I'm am officially in the VRT club. 
.:insert crappy evening pic:.








I went to Dyno today at about 2:30 and quickly installed the boost gauge while the other guys were busy extending what they thought was the MAF sensor connector....turned out it was the Driver's side headlight harness ::lol:: I laughed for a few minutes and then the expediently lengthened the correct harness. That was probably the only snag we had all day. Oh wait, when I first went to start the car it wouldn't start for anything. We checked the voltage at the pump relay and got nothing. I went to check the fuse and realized like a tard that I had pulled the fuse earlier so I could roll up the windows without shooting fuel everywhere. I plugged the fuse in and BLAM it fired right up. The idle is really low and it just burbles. I took it for a drive up and down Towson and GOOD LORD is turbo the best thing ever invented by man next to the VR6 and Cigars. It comes on STRONG at 3K and peaks at 10psi. I'll just run the wastegate pressure until the clutch has enough miles on it that I can turn that bad boy up and do some full power runs on John's Dyno.








The bumper is royally ghetto tastic. I think I may run without it because of how terrible it looks. Even after all the cutting that John did and even removing the lower valence it still looks uber ghey. So someone suggest what I should do about it or something. I'm thinking an R32 bumper might fix the problem. Anyway, I'm going to spend tomorrow cleaning up the engine bay. I've got to add some breather filters on the valve cover and the SAI and put some loom here and there. Basically just wrapping things up here and there. All in all I'm REALLY happy with the results.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

Now that it's light out here's some better pictures::
Here you can see how terrible the bumper fits but now that it's daylight I can see where I need to trim it more. The guys at Dyno were in more of a hurry to finish the car than they were to worry about the body. Also I can find my marker lights anywhere. I thought I took 'em out and threw them in the back but they weren't there. Hope someone didn't jack 'em while the car was sittin in the shop








Oh the misalighnment continues...








Under the hood just needs a few things done to finish it out. Gotta pick up some filters for the Valve cover and SAI. Also need to wire loom the **** out of everything








The wrapped my water lines in Thermo-tec Coo It wrap. I'll be getting a Turbo Bag from them here in the next month.








And that's about it. The car is strong. It pulls so hard when boost comes on in first I'm debating pulling the tranny and cryo-treating the gears in the next 6months. Who knows...my wife has decided it's going to be touring the show circuit before long. So I guess I've got some serious work to do!


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

thoughts...suggestions.?


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_thoughts...suggestions.?

Drive the pi$$ out of it!


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_thoughts...suggestions.?

Hack off the rest of the lower bumper and leave the intercooler fully exposed. Lower bits of the bumper are not doing much for looks anymore.


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (xanthus)*

damn, i got the same FMIC as you but the size below yours. looks like i'm gonna have some fun making it fit.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k1 vr6* »_damn, i got the same FMIC as you but the size below yours. looks like i'm gonna have some fun making it fit.

I wish I'd just bought a new front bumper instead of hacking up mine. Now I can't even make any money off of it. I went and trimmed it up a bunch more and here's how it came out...everything lines up like before, now, and looks a ton better. Anyone know what bumper I could buy that would fit this intercooler behind it? R32? Cayenne?








I also cleaned up the engine bay a bit by adding the filters, putting down some loom and zip tying some stuff together. The part of the front that the intercooler is mounted to made it sage terribly causing the hood to only lock if I pulled the intercooler up. So I made some brackets and pulled it back to where it was supposed to be. The guys at the shop weren't really concerned with how it looked so much as how it ran.








....I'm gonna go drive the pi$$ out of it. Tails to ya!







::New Turbo badge for that A55::


----------



## evol VR6 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*




































NOICE!!!!!
I think the best part (other than its a VRT) is that its Mojave!!
GoodJob!!..


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (FMF)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would look into getting the R32 front bumper or something similar with a large center opening so you get the most out of that large intercooler. 
Are you still using the stock exhaust? Did you get any numbers while you were on the dyno?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: .:FMF's VRT build up thread:. (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would look into getting the R32 front bumper or something similar with a large center opening so you get the most out of that large intercooler. 
Are you still using the stock exhaust? Did you get any numbers while you were on the dyno?

no numbers yet. I'm still breaking in the clutch. I'll get some numbers sometime during next week. I have weekend duty this weekend so I'll get two days off during the week.
I haven't had the stock exhaust since I bought the car. It's 3" up to the a 3" cat that immediately runs into the ATP virtual exhaust boost activated dump valve. It's 2.5" cat back from there ending into an oval can Magnaflow. Sounds downright naughty at idle, too.


_Modified by FMF at 5:59 PM 7-24-2006_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Don't eliminate the secondary air- 
reason- If you eliminate the sec. air- your ecu will not use your o2 sensors for wideband control. 


Why does the ECU do that? I'm just curious cuz it doesnt seem like running the o2's for wideband control would be dependant on the SAI.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I got dynoed today on 10psi since I don't have a boost controller yet. Here's the findings:
























Decent numbers for only 10psi on 9:1 comp. I plan on going back tomorrow with a borrowed boost controller to get some high boost numbers on 15, 17, and 20lbs. Here's to hoping I break 400whp tomorrow!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Why does the ECU do that? I'm just curious cuz it doesnt seem like running the o2's for wideband control would be dependant on the SAI.

In order to test the o2 sensor fucntion the ecu needs to see rich and lean mixtures, the only way to keep the engine running and have 
a lean mix come out of the tailpipe is to turn on the 2ndary air pump.
The air goes through the head into the exhaust, but not through the motor.
as long as the sensor responds properly the ecu will run closed loop
and run closed loop ALL the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
remove the pump and the ecu can't test the o2 sensor.
ecu stays open loop.
you do not want to be making FULL power fueling corrections based
on bad sensor data.
-Jeff

-Jeff


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_In order to test the o2 sensor fucntion the ecu needs to see rich and lean mixtures, the only way to keep the engine running and have 
a lean mix come out of the tailpipe is to turn on the 2ndary air pump.
The air goes through the head into the exhaust, but not through the motor.
as long as the sensor responds properly the ecu will run closed loop
and run closed loop ALL the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
remove the pump and the ecu can't test the o2 sensor.
ecu stays open loop.
you do not want to be making FULL power fueling corrections based
on bad sensor data.
-Jeff

-Jeff 

learn something new everyday. thanks jeff


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
In order to test the o2 sensor fucntion the ecu needs to see rich and lean mixtures, the only way to keep the engine running and have 
a lean mix come out of the tailpipe is to turn on the 2ndary air pump.
The air goes through the head into the exhaust, but not through the motor.
as long as the sensor responds properly the ecu will run closed loop
and run closed loop ALL the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
remove the pump and the ecu can't test the o2 sensor.
ecu stays open loop.
you do not want to be making FULL power fueling corrections based
on bad sensor data.
-Jeff

-Jeff 

So since my SAI isn't working (still hooked up), could this be the riddle to my car's dyno/number problems? I have the pre-O2 chip.
Sorry to thread jack.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Just updating with newer pictures....
Just cleaned up some stuff under the hood. I blew an oil line because the guy who ran the lines let it rest on the exhaust manifold melting the rubber inside. It became quite the smokey mess. Just cut the bad part off and re-ran the line. Came out fine.

















Finally got a VF tranny mount in there...working on the other side








Was running a ball & spring BOV but the damn thing wouldn't hold the boost...it'd spike where I wanted it but then just fall off like a POS. Oh well...


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

very nice, Just got mine back together.. how long it take you to do the main studs? I should have tackled that when I was there but money is always an issue...


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

oh I didn't do the main studs just the rod bolts and head studs. Rod bolts took about 30 min and head studs took maybe 45 going slow.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I have seen you post this info up several times and my car adjust fine with it deleted. There are also a couple other cars here local that do not have SAI and work fine.....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6T 20 PSI* »_I have seen you post this info up several times and my car adjust fine with it deleted. There are also a couple other cars here local that do not have SAI and work fine.....

Sure they run ~fine. I have tuned several MK4 cars with the SAI removed. But they have no ecu AFR control. This is specific to MK4 12v
cars. Mk3 12v = SAI doesn't matter, except for emissions.
The neat part of the mk4 12v is that it has a wideband sensor from the factory so the ecu will control AFR at WOT. This can be logged with vag-com.

-Jeff


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Sure they run ~fine. I have tuned several MK4 cars with the SAI removed. But they have no ecu AFR control. This is specific to MK4 12v
cars. Mk3 12v = SAI doesn't matter, except for emissions.
The neat part of the mk4 12v is that it has a wideband sensor from the factory so the ecu will control AFR at WOT. This can be logged with vag-com.

-Jeff



Example of this from a 4th gear 20 psi pull with the green tops.
(Block 31) 
1st column is actual A/F 
2nd column is requested A/F










_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 9:33 AM 9-7-2006_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

crap, mine is removed.. maby thats why my A/F is all over the place and im running like crap after putting in this new head
my logs dont look anywhere near that pretty.. im getting as rich as -20


_Modified by dreadlocks at 10:26 AM 9-7-2006_


----------

